# My Nephew's 1st Track



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I got this done tonight for my sister, she wanted something simple and small for now. She wants to see if he really enjoys it or if he puts it down quickly.









It's Life Like track mounted on a piece of 3'X4' OSB board and some very thin carpet.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

are you accepting applications for additional nephews? It's great that you and your sister are introducing a young man to one of the greatest hoobies on earth!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If I didn't know it was 2008....*

... From this picture I'd swear it was 1965 again!!!... The only thing missing is somebody wearing Cowboy & Indian pajamas running it. Classic layout for a first time slotter. He should have a blast on it. I imagine you probably... ahem... _*"had to"*_ test it out for awhile too?? :lol: nd


----------



## blaneo (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job! My kind of Christmas.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great Christmas gift for sure! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> ... From this picture I'd swear it was 1965 again!!!... The only thing missing is somebody wearing Cowboy & Indian pajamas running it. Classic layout for a first time slotter. He should have a blast on it. I imagine you probably... ahem... _*"had to"*_ test it out for awhile too?? :lol: nd


ROFL couldn't have said it better myself.....nice job Tyco arm!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

DITO!!! Might add, great use of those 9"r. Even # of guard rails to hug.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> ... From this picture I'd swear it was 1965 again!!!... The only thing missing is somebody wearing Cowboy & Indian pajamas running it. Classic layout for a first time slotter. He should have a blast on it. I imagine you probably... ahem... _*"had to"*_ test it out for awhile too?? :lol: nd


Let's just say I did some Q&A on his behalf.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

very nice


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

What's the verdict T/A ??.... Was it a hit?? ... Fingers crossed we have another HObo in our midst. nd


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> What's the verdict T/A ??.... Was it a hit?? ... Fingers crossed we have another HObo in our midst. nd


Word is he's having a blast.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome news!!! Hopefully he'll stick with it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*First Track*

Tycoarm,Send me his name and address off line and I'll send him a free [email protected] Tom Stumpf


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Tom, I just sent you an email with his info.
Thank you again.

Tycoarm


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Is your nephew's 1st layout still getting a good workout? Is he asking/planning/talking about expansion yet?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

He's still playing with it I hear. He also received the car from Tom @tomhocars (I thank you once again Tom:thumbsupI thinking he gonna stick with.
It would be nice to bring him to the next Midwest Slot Show.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I think taking him to the show is a great idea.


----------

